
1990, meet 2018: How far does 20MHz of Macintosh IIsi power go today? - valeg
https://arstechnica.com/features/2018/07/classic-computing-joyride-cruising-through-modern-workloads-on-a-macintosh-iisi/
======
mgamache
I used my IIsi till ~2000 for burning cds. Two things i did to speed it up:

1) I overclocked to 25mhz -- I soldered a new crystal on the motherboard

2) Ran in black and white or grey (the graphics card seemed slow)

~~~
pcurve
wow, fellow IIsi owner!

I tried the crystal swap but it turned out to be glitchy.

I upgraded the machine little by little, 17MB, NuBus coprocessor, Radius 24bit
color display card, 240MB APS technology SCSI external drive...

Good old days of simpler computing when every little thing was magic...

~~~
blt
PC user here, but yeah it was magic. Installing a new ISA or PCI card was like
entering a new world. I remember my first sound card, modem, and 3d
accelerator vividly.

Upgrading modern PCs is still fun, but it isn't nearly the same as giving your
machine a whole new capability it never had before.

~~~
ahje
Same thing for us Amiga-owners. While the Amiga had pretty decent
sound/graphics-capabilities in the early 90's, expanding the computer with
something like a hard drive (which wasn't standard on the smaller models), or
more RAM, or video processing hardware, was simply mind-blowing.

------
jonhendry18
I'd like to see a comparison of a IIsi (or a 25 MHz 040 NeXT Cube) to a
Raspberry Pi, or even a microcontroller.

------
aswanson
I had a Mac classic for freshman year at university. I hated that machine and
Apple for many years afterwards.

~~~
mcphage
What year was that?

~~~
jonhendry18
1990, 1991, or 1992, most likely, the years the Classic was on sale.

~~~
aswanson
Yup. Door #2 is correct.

